# Hannibal on sky living



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone been watching this? New series started a few weeks ago. Every Tuesday. Just watched the latest 4th episode. I'm diggin' it!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah its very good. Im a massive fan of 'Banshee' too from Sky atlantic.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm watching it too think the main three male characters are played very well


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Started watching it when it started in the U.S, real good stuff!

The guy who plays Hannibal is awesome.


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Yeah its very good. Im a massive fan of 'Banshee' too from Sky Atlantic.


I enjoy both. Especially that bathroom scene in 'Banshee' a few weeks ago.
:argie: Oooher ,missus!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes Hannibal is surprisingly good so far. When I saw it advertised I thought it might be a bit ropey but tried it anyway and it's well made and quite stylish. I'm surprised that Sky are showing it on their low profile Living channel and not on Sky Atlantic.

I'm looking forward to 'The Americans' this Saturday night, on ITV of all places (!!). Read some good things about this show.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> I'm surprised that Sky are showing it on their low profile Living channel and not on Sky Atlantic.


It'll get more coverage on Living.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not seen Banshee. I will give that a go too. I do like Hannibal though.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just watched the latest episode 5. It's just getting better and better. I'm proper hooked!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Ive watched them all so far and im really liking it, the special effects etc are awesome!


----------



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good show, watched up to episode 6, need to watch more when I have time.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just finished watching the first series. Amazing, can't wait til the 2nd starts.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmmm, did watch the first series and was hooked at the beginning but got too slow n a bit weird towards the end. Doubt I'll watch the second series.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought the whole series was superb. Best show on TV for ages (as Breaking Bad isn't shown on UK TV any more  ).

The production values were fantastic - very cinematic, and the storyline throughout the series was very well constructed. The final scene was a great twist on the movies. Very clever.

Just read the book 'Red Dragon' because of this series and it was interesting to see how the show adapted a lot of the ideas from it. The makers of the show obviously put a lot of thought into it.

Is a second series confirmed? I thought it might be a bit too dark for most people for it to be very popular.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, it has been confirmed that there will be a series 2, also 13 episodes to air next year.


----------

